# Mignon Mini vs. Obel Junior



## rachelcel (Nov 21, 2013)

My husband recently ordered the Eureka Mignon Mini grinder from an online shop called Sarah's Coffee Company.

He did a lot of research and decided this was the grinder he wanted, but when it arrived it turns out that they sent us the Obel Junior, which they do not have in their stock, and when I wrote to ask them about it they claim that it's the same machine. I think they just really don't know what they're talking about and that their suppliers are the ones at fault, but I don't really want to argue with them, and furthermore we live abroad and received it in a large shipment of wedding gifts, so sending it back will be very costly.

So, my question is: is it worth fighting on and/or trying to swap the grinders, or is the Obel Junior a good enough grinder? His specific concerns are the stepped grind adjustment and the burr system.

Also, we paid £234, which we thought was a good price for the Mignon Mini, but it seems the Obel Junior should be a bit cheaper - does anyone know what the average price for it is?

Thank you very much!

(I'm writing on behalf of my husband because he doesn't speak English that well)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not heard of the Obel - but looking it up reveals it has a 100 watt, so not exactly over powered. Also, not sure the Mignon Mini is a current Euerka product. Does your husband really want a doser grinder? For a budget of £200ish, you might want to look at the new Sage grinder - £200 delivered and comes with 24 month warranty. It's a grind on demand grinder by the way and can be programmed.


----------



## joshcole (Dec 8, 2014)

I've owned an Obel tipo Junior for a few years now and it was always very reliable


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

If I ordered and paid for a particular grinder, I would expect to get that grinder, but that's just me....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

colm1989 said:


> If I ordered and paid for a particular grinder, I would expect to get that grinder, but that's just me....


AGREE! I'd put the ball back in their court.


----------



## El Cabron (Nov 23, 2013)

Shocking customer service or what!

I'd actually just ask for my money back and sod 'em. If it was a eureka then it'd say eureka. I will make a mental note to avoid sarahs coffee co.

If they get arsey just threaten them with trading standards, if you paid with paypal or something then you might be able to get some kind of buyer protection service.

Good luck


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This thread is from Nov 2013


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

LOL Josh drew us all in.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes I know then puts machine and grinder

Up for sale!!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I would like to know how that issue ended but note in a year just one lot of input from the OP

Annoying when people join for one reason only and can't even be bothered to update with the outcome


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes Row said:


> I would like to know how that issue ended but note in a year just one lot of input from the OP
> 
> Annoying when people join for one reason only and can't even be bothered to update with the outcome


I'm hanging on the edge of my seat here waiting for a response!


----------



## El Cabron (Nov 23, 2013)

Also re-reading the OP it struck me as a bit strange that they said it was in a shipment of wedding gifts, then her husband paid £234 for it.

Just seemed a bit odd.


----------

